# Couple Gets Paid to Drive Solar-Fueled Nissan LEAF



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I charge my Leaf from Solar Too. Can't beat clean power. Check the blog.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

So I guess you're getting paid to drive too? Does that check come from GM or GE?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

From El-Sol. Leaf is solar powered. 

Kia SUV 20mpg avg. 150,000 miles at $3 per gallon = $22,500 in fuel cost alone
Leaf $2 per 75 miles avg per charge at 2000 charges per 150,000 miles = $4000 fuel cost alone.

Net Savings of $18,500 bucks in my pocket saved. 

Total cost after rebates for the Leaf. $27,500. Fuel cost for 150,000 miles = $4000
Total cost for the Kia SUV. $26,000. Fuel cost for 150,000 miles = $22,500.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I understand the savings, just like I save $4-5/day driving my EV vs the gasser, but I would never say I'm being paid to drive it. I don't like false headlines.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Those headlines make it sound like they are being paid by some company to drive and evaluate the vehicle. Dang, I wanna do that too. I actually like the way I am getting paid. Hell the savings in fuel alone are worth another whole car  Mmmmmm. Maybe another Leaf? Naaa. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I thought they were being paid to beta test some Solar Leaf thing and wanted to know where to sign up. I can't afford either at the moment, but if someone wanted to foot the bill I'd be happy to provide feedback.


----------

